# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Terörle bir yere varılmaz!!!

## bozok

Terörle bir yere varılmaz!!!


DEMEK biz boşuna laf etmemişiz... 
Biz ne dedik?
"Akan kan yerde kalır!" derdik, büyüklerimiz (!) "Akan kan yerde kalmaz!" deseler de, biz onların laflarını kulak arkası ederdik.
üünkü akan kan yerde kalıyordu, görüyorduk.
Biz "üalınan para cepte kalır!" diyorduk, oysa büyüklerimiz yine atıp sallıyor, esip gürlüyor, "üaldıklarını onların burnundan fitil fitil getireceğiz!" diyorlardı.
Bu yoksul milletin parasını çalan kimin burnundan ne gelmiştir, söyler misiniz?
Birkaç emsal hariç, o da gösteriş olsun diye...
***
BİR de terörle ilgili lafımız vardır.
Yine büyüklerimiz, büyüklükleri kendilerinden menkul büyüklerimiz "Terörle bir yere varılmaz!" diyerek gaflet uykusunda renkli rüyalar görürken, biz onlara, "Terörle nereye varıldığını bugün göremezseniz, yarın görseniz bile çok geç!" diyorduk.
Neyse ki, bizim gibi düşünenler de var.
Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ şöyle diyor:
"Türk halkının son 21 yılda siyasetçilerinden duyduğu en büyük yalan, terörle bir yere varılmaz yalanıdır." (x)
***
üMİT üzdağ bölücü örgütün terörle bir yere varılacağını ispat ettiğini söylemektedir.
Nereye varmıştır?
Kurtuluş Savaşı ve sonrasındaki emperyalist müdahaleleri aşarak milletleşme, uluslaşma süresince önemli mesafe kaydeden Türkiye'nin milli dokusunda büyük bir sosyal psikolojik, ekonomik siyasal ve kültürel tahribat yapmıştır.
***
PEKİ, Avrupa bizden ne istiyor?
AB tarafından istenen değişikliklerin önemli bir kısmının, modern ve demokratik devletin yapması gereken değişiklikler olduğu ve bunun Avrupa'nın baskısıyla değil iç dinamiklerin gücüyle yapılması gerektiği bir gerçektir.
Ancak, AB'nin 2000 yılından beri gündeme getirdiği bazı taleplerin ise, Türkiye'nin kuruluş esaslarını değiştirecek nitelikte olduğu görülmektedir.
Prof. üzdağ, "Avrupa yetkililerinin dürüst oldukları bile söylenebilir" der. Bunlar yaptıkları açıklamalarla "Türk devletinin kuruluş esaslarının değişmesi gerektiğini ortaya koymaktadırlar" diyerek bir örnek verir...
***
TüRKİYE-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu Eşbaşkanı Daniel Cohn Bendit, 2000 yılında Türkiye'nin önünde iki yol olduğunu, bunlardan birinin Barcelona, diğerinin de Bağdat yolu olduğunu belirterek şöyle demiştir:
"Her iki yol da mümkündür, her iki yolun da kendi şans ve imkanları vardır. Barcelona yolu, Türkiye için geleneksel Kemalist köktenciliğin parçalanması anlamına gelmektedir. Bu durumda Türkiye, Türk devleti içinde Kürtlerin öz yönetimini güçlendirmeyi de içeren bölgesel ademi merkeziyetçiliği kabul etmek zorundadır. Bağdat yolu ise, Kemalist merkeziyetçilik ve otoriterciliğin güçlendirilmesi, böylece de Avrupa'dan vazgeçilmesi anlamına gelmektedir."
***
AB'ye girmenin Atatürk'ün gösterdiği yol olduğunu ileri sürenlerin, önerilerinin sağlamlığı üzerinde bir kez daha düşünmeleri gerekmektedir. üünkü Bendit, dürüst, ancak kaba bir şekilde, Ankara'nın milli devlet modelini terk etmeden AB'ye üye olmasının mümkün olmadığını söylemektedir.
***
üMİT üzdağ'ın söylediklerine karşı çıksanız bile, üzerinde düşünmenizde yarar vardır.
Bu memleketi sadece "Avrupa muhipleri" yönetmeyecektir.

(x) Kürtçülük Sorununun Analizi ve üözüm Politikaları, Bilgi Yayınları.

[email protected]

----------

